# POTM December 2003 - part 2



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

No10 has real gd colouration!! Really dark n red!! Nice P!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

voted


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

beautiful manueli


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

plus the pic quality is astonishin


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

voted


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

You got my vote!


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

#9 got my vote


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

#9's eye is huge.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

As with part one, easy choice for me, #9 rocks!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Voted


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

some very nice pics :nod:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

voted


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> No10 has real gd colouration!! Really dark n red!! Nice P!!


 thats ur piranha u fool!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

great pics this month guys


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I voted #16 (he is my fish)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like number 9 is the favorite in this batch of pics, so it goes on to the finals!

Thanks to all that submitted a picture, but didn't make it - better luck next time


----------

